# Winged Eyeliner Tutorial



## HeatherMua1 (May 4, 2011)

I thought I would share my technique on how to wing your eyeliner. I'm using a cake eyeliner for this and an LY24 brush from Louise Young. Hope it's useful!



 

​  	I wouldn't recommend trying to do the whole thing without lifting your brush as it's hard to keep your precision that way so I break it
  	down into 3 steps as follows:

*Step 1.* Draw a thin line close to your eyelashes. Don't worry about any wing just yet. This line also doesn't need to be overly neat as we'll be going over it again later anyway. It's *really* important to tilt your head backwards when doing liner because you need your eyelid to be as flat and smooth as possible so that you get a nice fluid line.







*Step 2.* Draw in the outer line of your wing. This should generally angle upwards in the same direction as your lower lash line. Just imagine that your lower lash line is continuing on upwards. If you have a hooded eye, however, you may need to angle your liner slightly more outwards in order to avoid the hooded area. The length of your wing is down to personal preference. If you want a dramatic liner make the wing longer and make it shorter for a more subtle one.





*Step 3.* Now you need to connect the wing back to the line along your eyelashes. I've mapped it out here in red. Don't start at the very tip of  your wing. Leave the very top of it alone as that part should be left extremely fine. Now connect the wing back down along your eye, gradually making it thinner as you reach the inner corner of your eye. So it should be thicker on the outer part of your eye and thinner towards the inner corner.









  	That's it! If you need to go over it again to fix any lumps or bumps or to thicken it then you can. Now you just need to line your waterline if you want to and apply your mascara and you're done!

  	Here's the finished look with a lined waterline and some mascara.........



​ 

​


----------



## Amber714 (May 4, 2011)

Great tutorial....Doing winged eyeliner can be tricky but I'm sure this will  be a great help!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 5, 2011)

thanks for sharing! and you have such beautiful eyes!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (May 5, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (May 5, 2011)

Thanks so much for the tutorial, I've never been able to do this but I'm going to give it a try today! 

  	PS: You're a dead ringer for Kylie Minogue in this tut!


----------



## bis (May 6, 2011)

Oh, thanks so much for doing this, love this


----------



## naturallyfab (May 6, 2011)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## atqa (May 11, 2011)

Great tutorial, thanks for sharing this!


----------



## FuniFAce88 (Jun 4, 2011)

thanks for the tutorial, Ive been having some trouble perfecting winged eyeliner.


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Aug 10, 2011)

I use the same technique.  Gives it a very precise look =).  Great job!


----------



## 23rdmarch (Sep 30, 2011)

Thats great and this whole makeup is very, very pretty!


----------



## litelity (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you for the tutorial! I'm waiting for my first fluidline order to come, can't wait to try this tutorial soon!


----------



## EndingStart (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been practising this... thanks so much!


----------



## mikmik90 (Aug 12, 2012)

Super informative tutorial! I always link people this tutorial when they have issues with winged liner. Thank you, heather! x


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 13, 2012)

this helps a lot! mine always comes out horrible so i'll give this a try.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 23, 2012)

Awesome tutorial! Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## anne082 (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh, what pretty eyes you have!


----------



## PRESIDENTslim (Aug 24, 2012)

gorg


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 25, 2012)

Sooooo perfect, jealous  lol


----------



## femmegirl46 (Aug 25, 2012)

I just found this and OMG!!!  I finally "get" it now.  This breaks it down and makes it so simple and easy to follow.  Thank you so much for sharing this.


----------



## Mbm svc 24 (Aug 29, 2012)

Awesome tutorial !


----------



## PRESIDENTslim (Aug 29, 2012)

thanks to this tutorial, i have FINALLY mastered this technique


----------



## missmonsterhigh (Aug 31, 2012)

This looks SO CUTE!


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 31, 2012)

I love the look of this!  I've been practicing and gradually it's getting better, but something I continually struggle with is that my wings don't last through the day despite using long-wearing or waterproof liquid and gel liners.  I know it's probably because the outer corners of my eyes, between the upper and lower lash line, gets oily and that oil migrates up towards the wing.  I've tried using mattifying primer there and/or powder and nothing seems to work.   

  	Anyone else have a problem like this?


----------



## PRESIDENTslim (Aug 31, 2012)

Have yu tried setting yur wings with black matte eyeshadow using an angled brush?


Yazmin said:


> I love the look of this!  I've been practicing and gradually it's getting better, but something I continually struggle with is that my wings don't last through the day despite using long-wearing or waterproof liquid and gel liners.  I know it's probably because the outer corners of my eyes, between the upper and lower lash line, gets oily and that oil migrates up towards the wing.  I've tried using mattifying primer there and/or powder and nothing seems to work.
> 
> Anyone else have a problem like this?


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 31, 2012)

PRESIDENTslim said:


> Have yu tried setting yur wings with black matte eyeshadow using an angled brush?


  	Yep, tried that, too.


----------



## runwayartistry (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, this has helped a lot!


----------



## Misskia27 (Sep 12, 2012)

Great tutorial..now if only I can pull it off..lol


----------



## wsf27 (Sep 15, 2012)

great tutorial!! love it!


----------



## BunnyHeffner (Sep 16, 2012)

Yazmin said:


> I love the look of this!  I've been practicing and gradually it's getting better, but something I continually struggle with is that my wings don't last through the day despite using long-wearing or waterproof liquid and gel liners.  I know it's probably because the outer corners of my eyes, between the upper and lower lash line, gets oily and that oil migrates up towards the wing.  I've tried using mattifying primer there and/or powder and nothing seems to work.
> 
> Anyone else have a problem like this?


	Have you tried Shelaq by Benefit? My eyelids tend to be a bit oily and Shelaq is a lifesaver!  I apply my liquid eyeliner and then apply the the Shelaq over it using a fine tipped brush. I usually then layer another layer of my eyeliner over the Shelaq because it can look sort of shinny and I prefer a more matte look.  Your eyeliner will not budge! I use this technique whenever I need my eyeliner to last all day (like my wedding) and I swear by it!


----------



## jfaisman (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh my gosh, thank you! This was super helpful. <3


----------



## sallycanwait (Oct 12, 2012)

Great tutorial, I'm gonna have to try this!!


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks great. Thanks


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 21, 2012)

after practicing this for 12 years, I can finally do it thanks to this tutorial!!!!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Annabeller (Mar 22, 2013)

Fantastic!  Thank you!!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 23, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> Have you tried Shelaq by Benefit? My eyelids tend to be a bit oily and Shelaq is a lifesaver!  I apply my liquid eyeliner and then apply the the Shelaq over it using a fine tipped brush. I usually then layer another layer of my eyeliner over the Shelaq because it can look sort of shinny and I prefer a more matte look.  Your eyeliner will not budge! I use this technique whenever I need my eyeliner to last all day (like my wedding) and I swear by it!


  	Actually, I'm attending a Sephora VIB event at Benefit next week, so I'll check it out then.


----------



## msmid (Jul 29, 2013)

Great tutorial. Great job


----------



## Marie0106 (Jul 29, 2013)

I cannot wait to try this


----------



## sofiabud12 (Aug 1, 2013)

Amazing tutorial. Thank you!


----------



## ForeverJenn (Aug 1, 2013)

I can't wait to try this!


----------



## SallyKelly (Oct 21, 2013)

Just perfect.. thanks for this tutorial!


----------



## jenniloves (Aug 8, 2016)

Thank you so much for the superb tutorial, will try it soon.

(mod note: link removed)


----------

